# Tiguan Sunroof Recall



## vdubs kopfschuss GLI (Sep 25, 2014)

*2018 SE with Panoramic roof RECALL*

so i got a phone call from my VW dealer where i bought my 28 SE 4Motion Tig.

they said there is an open recall on the software for the panoramic roof. has anyone heard anything about this? i asked for details and that is all the info they had over the phone. just seems strange that there would be an open recall for a software update on the pano roof.

is there a website that will show all recalls that are active?


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

vdubs kopfschuss GLI said:


> so i got a phone call from my VW dealer where i bought my 28 SE 4Motion Tig.
> 
> they said there is an open recall on the software for the panoramic roof. has anyone heard anything about this? i asked for details and that is all the info they had over the phone. just seems strange that there would be an open recall for a software update on the pano roof.
> 
> is there a website that will show all recalls that are active?


http://www.vw.com/owners-recalls/


----------



## vdubs kopfschuss GLI (Sep 25, 2014)

TablaRasa said:


> http://www.vw.com/owners-recalls/


yea, i checked that site. also went in, apparantly this recall is for the MK7 GTI with pano roofs. they thought i still owned it, even though when i asked the caller on the phone if this was related to my Tiguan.
burned my lunch hour going to VW today. oh well, could have been worse.

***THIS CAN BE DELETED/AND OR LOCKED***


----------



## mihneagabriel (Aug 7, 2009)

No one heard about this?

https://www.thecarconnection.com/news/1118148_2018-vw-tiguan-crossover-recalled-over-fire-risk

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## mihneagabriel (Aug 7, 2009)

Nevermind, looks like someone else posted it

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

mihneagabriel said:


> Nevermind, looks like someone else posted it
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Wow- i'd be pissed if they taped it off until they could find a fix.


----------



## pbrowne (Dec 1, 2014)

*Sunroof LED light recall warning*

I went my dealer on Monday to have the sunroof LED light recall performed. This recall involves two actions by technicians. First is to electrically disable the LED lights. The second calls for flashing control modules to eliminate any reference to the LED lights by the sunroof. The second part of the recall action will disable several popular VCDS mods. My key fob no longer opens/closes my windows. Lane change blinkers that were five links I'm now back to three. And there are others that I continue to find.


Had I known beforehand I would've agreed to the electrical work and refused software flash. Of course, the dealer did not provide this information beforehand.


----------



## HarryPooter (Mar 21, 2016)

Man, that sucks! I was going to take mine in next week. Have you tried to redo what they undid?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## martiansoldier (Feb 20, 2011)

pbrowne said:


> I went my dealer on Monday to have the sunroof LED light recall performed. This recall involves two actions by technicians. First is to electrically disable the LED lights. The second calls for flashing control modules to eliminate any reference to the LED lights by the sunroof. The second part of the recall action will disable several popular VCDS mods. My key fob no longer opens/closes my windows. Lane change blinkers that were five links I'm now back to three. And there are others that I continue to find.
> 
> 
> Had I known beforehand I would've agreed to the electrical work and refused software flash. Of course, the dealer did not provide this information beforehand.


Yeah, I had to redo most of my VCDS mods for the 09 Module. If you made modifications to add ambient colors, gauge sweep, and such, those will also be wiped out to factory settings. I also noticed that the personalization settings appear to be wiped out but the memory buttons on the seat had retained the settings and saved me from having to fully redo my seat and mirror adjustments.

Keep in mind that you will run through the same problem when you take the car back in for the fix, whenever it is made available.


----------



## OZ.IN.USA (Jan 29, 2011)

pbrowne said:


> I went my dealer on Monday to have the sunroof LED light recall performed. This recall involves two actions by technicians. First is to electrically disable the LED lights. The second calls for flashing control modules to eliminate any reference to the LED lights by the sunroof. The second part of the recall action will disable several popular VCDS mods. My key fob no longer opens/closes my windows. Lane change blinkers that were five links I'm now back to three. And there are others that I continue to find.
> 
> 
> Had I known beforehand I would've agreed to the electrical work and refused software flash. Of course, the dealer did not provide this information beforehand.


The service adviser should have notified you that this is a federal safety recall. Models that are not sold are on a Stop-Sale until the lights are disabled, so models that are sold must undergo the temporary disable/software flash and at this time you couldn't refuse a software flash.


----------



## southpawboston (Feb 3, 2018)

So people who paid a premium to have ambient lighting are now having a section of said ambient lighting switched off for the recall, but no replacement so that you're getting what you paid for? That sounds lame, but maybe I'm not getting the complete story. Is this just an interim fix and there a plan to eventually replace the ambient LED with a new one that addresses the issue of the recall?


----------



## i_am_sam_i_am (Nov 2, 2017)

OZ.IN.USA said:


> The service adviser should have notified you that this is a federal safety recall. Models that are not sold are on a Stop-Sale until the lights are disabled, so models that are sold must undergo the temporary disable/software flash and at this time you couldn't refuse a software flash.


He most certainly could have declined the entire recall service though.


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

southpawboston said:


> So people who paid a premium to have ambient lighting are now having a section of said ambient lighting switched off for the recall, but no replacement so that you're getting what you paid for? That sounds lame, but maybe I'm not getting the complete story. Is this just an interim fix and there a plan to eventually replace the ambient LED with a new one that addresses the issue of the recall?


Plan is to have a fix to re-enable it. Not sure when. But yea, it was pretty slick ambient lighting and sucks now not having it. Although, as the driver, you really shouldn’t be staring through your moonroof while driving. :laugh:


----------



## Hellodrew (May 26, 2018)

Just a note about your user setting getting wiped but the driver seat staying with memory

I was super pissed about this. Then went into the menu and renamed my user to my name and then manually linked the current fob with that user profile. Once that was done all my original setting like seat adjusting when unlocking plus mirrors and radio station presets returned. 

Worked for me and my wife. Your mileage may vary. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## martiansoldier (Feb 20, 2011)

Hellodrew said:


> Just a note about your user setting getting wiped but the driver seat staying with memory
> 
> I was super pissed about this. Then went into the menu and renamed my user to my name and then manually linked the current fob with that user profile. Once that was done all my original setting like seat adjusting when unlocking plus mirrors and radio station presets returned.
> 
> ...


This was my experience as well.


----------



## HarryPooter (Mar 21, 2016)

*Sunroof LED light recall $150 loyalty card*

I received my $150 loyalty from VW, I’ve tried to use it online for various purchases, but it gets declined. I thought it could be used anywhere, am I wrong? Do they make you spend it on their crap?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## rev18gti (Sep 15, 2002)

HarryPooter said:


> I received my $150 loyalty from VW, I’ve tried to use it online for various purchases, but it gets declined. I thought it could be used anywhere, am I wrong? Do they make you spend it on their crap?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


You should be able to use it for other purchases. The reverse side of the paper on which the card was mailed to you has instructions under "Additional Features Available To You".

I plan to use mine on a clay bar, wash and wax this Friday at the local car wash, with the remainder for a cabin air filter or two.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## HarryPooter (Mar 21, 2016)

rev18gti said:


> You should be able to use it for other purchases. The reverse side of the paper on which the card was mailed to you has instructions under "Additional Features Available To You".
> 
> I plan to use mine on a clay bar, wash and wax this Friday at the local car wash, with the remainder for a cabin air filter or two.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Yeah, I thought that I read that. But, it was a few weeks back and it’s not working.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Piscoot (Dec 26, 2011)

VW is handing out $150 loyalty cards for led sunroof recall?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## HarryPooter (Mar 21, 2016)

Piscoot said:


> VW is handing out $150 loyalty cards for led sunroof recall?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Yes, you get it a few weeks after the recall service is performed.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## noreastdub (Aug 6, 2018)

Did you call the number on the back of the card? It should walk you through activating the card. Then you're good to go!


----------



## Piscoot (Dec 26, 2011)

HarryPooter said:


> Yes, you get it a few weeks after the recall service is performed.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ok cool, I work for a dealership and didn’t hear about it, wonder how much I will get for my sunroof drains clogged requiring my entire bottom half of my interior ripped apart to replace carpets and my b-pillar rattles requiring my entire upper section of the interior ripped apart to do that repair 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## CtTigSEL (Sep 22, 2018)

On our '18 SEL, there was a $150 credit on the window sticker for deleted Sunroof ambient lighting feature.

My guess is that this feature is never coming back


----------



## Athlon64BIT (Oct 3, 2018)

CtTigSEL said:


> On our '18 SEL, there was a $150 credit on the window sticker for deleted Sunroof ambient lighting feature.
> 
> My guess is that this feature is never coming back



I am in Canada, has my Tig for 3 months now, I never received any credit.
Did it come in the mail?
How did you guys get yours?


Thanks,

Athlon


----------



## HarryPooter (Mar 21, 2016)

Athlon64BIT said:


> I am in Canada, has my Tig for 3 months now, I never received any credit.
> Did it come in the mail?
> How did you guys get yours?
> 
> ...


Did you get get a recall letter and go to the dealership and get the recall service performed?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## inv4zn (Jan 10, 2018)

Canada doesn't get it AFAIK, as traditionally we get the shaft on things like this. 

Americans get a far better warranty as well :screwy:


----------



## Athlon64BIT (Oct 3, 2018)

HarryPooter said:


> Did you get get a recall letter and go to the dealership and get the recall service performed?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nope , But I know the Lights don't work and no option to turn them on in the light section either.


----------



## Athlon64BIT (Oct 3, 2018)

inv4zn said:


> Canada doesn't get it AFAIK, as traditionally we get the shaft on things like this.
> 
> Americans get a far better warranty as well :screwy:


Thanks for the info


----------



## IridiumB6 (Nov 29, 2010)

*Sunroof LED recall affects other mood lights?*

Unfortunately the wife had the LED recall performed, I would've never have personally done it..but now I've noticed that the door sill LED light no longer comes on, is it possible the tech accidentally turned it off or something? I keep having these BS issues and I don't want to waste time with this again. I'm taking it in for an oil change tomorrow, hopefully I'll get some convenient news.


----------



## IVRINGS (Apr 1, 2009)

If I remember right they program the car to think they don't have that anymore. Otherwise you will get a lot of error messages with the upper lighting unplugged.


----------



## ahealey74 (Sep 12, 2017)

rev18gti said:


> You should be able to use it for other purchases. The reverse side of the paper on which the card was mailed to you has instructions under "Additional Features Available To You".
> 
> I plan to use mine on a clay bar, wash and wax this Friday at the local car wash, with the remainder for a cabin air filter or two.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Sorry to burst everyone's bubble, but I just called the number on the card - these are only good at VW. Booooooooooooo.


----------



## vdubs kopfschuss GLI (Sep 25, 2014)

ahealey74 said:


> Sorry to burst everyone's bubble, but I just called the number on the card - these are only good at VW. Booooooooooooo.


yup, this is specifically stated in the letter you receive from VW. can only be used for their merchandise or services. so really, we are not getting 150 dollars hahaha


----------



## Rodizzle (Oct 18, 2018)

IVRINGS said:


> If I remember right they program the car to think they don't have that anymore. Otherwise you will get a lot of error messages with the upper lighting unplugged.


Is that all ? So can we add the future back on with a VCDS ? Wife and i bought a 2018 2 months ago , it was already deleted from factory :/ 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IVRINGS (Apr 1, 2009)

Rodizzle said:


> Is that all ? So can we add the future back on with a VCDS ? Wife and i bought a 2018 2 months ago , it was already deleted from factory :/
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


if you want to short the whole car and maybe burn it down. There is a reason they turned it off. You would then have live wiring in the roof so not a good idea


----------



## blitz869 (May 7, 2016)

So the lighting in the doors is turned off also? I found this online and it says only the sunroof. Can anyone clarify?

https://vw-audi.oemdtc.com/274/60d1...t-light-bar-led-module-2018-volkswagen-tiguan


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## socialD (Sep 19, 2011)

Have heard on the fb group that if you just register your address for it online it will work for online purchases.


----------



## ahealey74 (Sep 12, 2017)

socialD said:


> Have heard on the fb group that if you just register your address for it online it will work for online purchases.


Nope. I registered online and it was declined several times on Amazon. I called the number on the card and they told me it is only good at VW.


----------



## mynewtiguan (Nov 2, 2017)

blitz869 said:


> So the lighting in the doors is turned off also? I found this online and it says only the sunroof. Can anyone clarify?
> 
> https://vw-audi.oemdtc.com/274/60d1...t-light-bar-led-module-2018-volkswagen-tiguan
> 
> ...


Our SEL-P door panel LEDs still work. I can double check the sills tonight, but I am 99% sure those still work too. 

Maybe the dealer turned down or turned off the ambient lighting options. Did you verify everything is enabled in settings?


----------



## blitz869 (May 7, 2016)

Thanks for the reply. I don’t have the Tiguan yet. Pick up this Friday. I just wanted to double check because it’s a feature I like on my R. Also wanted to take advantage of the OBD11 tweak where you can unlock 30 colours. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rev18gti (Sep 15, 2002)

blitz869 said:


> Thanks for the reply. I don’t have the Tiguan yet. Pick up this Friday. I just wanted to double check because it’s a feature I like on my R. Also wanted to take advantage of the OBD11 tweak where you can unlock 30 colours.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


OBD11 will not change colors of the door trim LEDs. It'll only change colors in the virtual cockpit and infotainment unit. I did this change.....still worth the credits IMO.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## blitz869 (May 7, 2016)

rev18gti said:


> OBD11 will not change colors of the door trim LEDs. It'll only change colors in the virtual cockpit and infotainment unit. I did this change.....still worth the credits IMO.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Ok good to know, what colour is default in the doors?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rev18gti (Sep 15, 2002)

blitz869 said:


> Ok good to know, what colour is default in the doors?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


White 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## IridiumB6 (Nov 29, 2010)

blitz869 said:


> So the lighting in the doors is turned off also? I found this online and it says only the sunroof. Can anyone clarify?
> 
> https://vw-audi.oemdtc.com/274/60d1...t-light-bar-led-module-2018-volkswagen-tiguan
> 
> ...


No, everything else should be okay. I just checked, my passenger side door sill LED still works, so it's definitely just a fault with the driver side. I like this car but damn, lots of teething issues, it's getting really annoying..

This is after I had to replace my horn because one of the tones stopped working, and my infotainment because it came cracked from the factory. And my tire had a leak in it from day one that got worse and worse over time. Really odd stuff.


----------



## Vasia01 (Aug 8, 2018)

My dealer disable sunroof light, but I enable again.

09 Control module-> security access code 31347-> adaptaton chanel:

IDE09732-ENG125649-Interior light: light configuration-Panoramaschiebedachbeleuchtung, installed 
ENG126649-ENG126881-ambient_lighting_lin_slaves_groups-pa_verbauinfo_gruppe_4, single-color 
ENG128379-ENG128424-ambient_lighting_lin_slaves_modules-pa_einzeladresse_slave_12, 12 
ENG128379-ENG128421-ambient_lighting_lin_slaves_modules-pa_einzeladresse_slave_11, 11 
ENG128379-ENG128423-ambient_lighting_lin_slaves_modules-pa_fehlerort_slave_11, 18 
ENG128379-ENG128426-ambient_lighting_lin_slaves_modules-pa_fehlerort_slave_12, 23 
ENG128379-ENG128422-ambient_lighting_lin_slaves_modules-pa_verbauinfo_slave_11, installed
ENG128379-ENG128425-ambient_lighting_lin_slaves_modules-pa_verbauinfo_slave_12, installed


----------



## dealpapa (May 3, 2018)

people have no idea what they are talking about. I used this $150 at bmw dealer today. :laugh:


----------



## martiansoldier (Feb 20, 2011)

Piscoot said:


> VW is handing out $150 loyalty cards for led sunroof recall?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Yes, if you haven't received a card after 8-10 weeks of having the recall performed, call customer service. I had to call twice (3 weeks apart) and each time, I was informed that my card was just sent out that day. Finally received the card 2 weeks after the 2nd call I made.


----------



## martiansoldier (Feb 20, 2011)

ahealey74 said:


> Sorry to burst everyone's bubble, but I just called the number on the card - these are only good at VW. Booooooooooooo.


Did you get a card with a mastercard logo?


----------



## rev18gti (Sep 15, 2002)

dealpapa said:


> people have no idea what they are talking about. I used this $150 at bmw dealer today.


Is the BMW dealer part of a network that also owns a VW dealership? If so, then it doesn't surprise me. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## dealpapa (May 3, 2018)

rev18gti said:


> Is the BMW dealer part of a network that also owns a VW dealership? If so, then it doesn't surprise me.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


let me tell you. they do not have vw


----------



## ahealey74 (Sep 12, 2017)

martiansoldier said:


> Did you get a card with a mastercard logo?


Yes, it has the MasterCard logo. I registered the card via telephone when I received it and subsequently completed the online profile at the website on the card. After having it declined online multiple times I called the toll free number on the card and was specifically told that the card is only valid within the VW network. Not sure what difference it makes, but I am located in New York state.

I would love to see proof that anyone else has gotten this to work elsewhere.


----------



## rev18gti (Sep 15, 2002)

dealpapa said:


> let me tell you. they do not have vw



At that particular physical location? 

I wouldn't be surprised if a dealership owner had several car brands under different names, which would be unknown to the average person unless you get into business records. So perhaps hypothetically while you may have gone to "Joe Smith's BMW", the owner of this dealership could also own "Bob Jones VW" under the same "umbrella" company, so if VW accepts the card under terms with this "umbrella" company, I speculate it could be possible for you to think that a BMW dealership accepted your VW card.


----------



## inv4zn (Jan 10, 2018)

rev18gti said:


> At that particular physical location?
> 
> I wouldn't be surprised if a dealership owner had several car brands under different names, which would be unknown to the average person unless you get into business records. So perhaps hypothetically while you may have gone to "Joe Smith's BMW", the owner of this dealership could also own "Bob Jones VW" under the same "umbrella" company, so if VW accepts the card under terms with this "umbrella" company, I speculate it could be possible for you to think that a BMW dealership accepted your VW card.


The dude is a troll, check his post history. He's trying to rile a response, please don't feed him.


----------



## rev18gti (Sep 15, 2002)

inv4zn said:


> The dude is a troll, check his post history. He's trying to rile a response, please don't feed him.


I figured that much from seeing him in other threads...but I was giving him the benefit of doubt.


----------



## dealpapa (May 3, 2018)

I am happy to see so many ppl do not have any idea what they are doing. Go to walmart and buy something, is that difficult?


----------



## antsman12 (Sep 15, 2017)

I had the sunroof LED recall done on my SEL since the early part of October 2018. However, I haven't received the $150 gift card so I had to call VW and was told the the funds were disbursed to the dealer. They acknowledged that the recall was performed and agreed to send me the gift card. This makes me wonder how many people have this done and did not received the $150 gift card.


----------



## Triple6 (Jan 2, 2019)

Vasia01 said:


> My dealer disable sunroof light, but I enable again.
> 
> 09 Control module-> security access code 31347-> adaptaton chanel:
> 
> ...


Just did everything here on my 2019 and they work. Thanks for doing the hard work.


----------



## christophe15 (Nov 12, 2018)

Athlon64BIT said:


> I am in Canada, has my Tig for 3 months now, I never received any credit.
> Did it come in the mail?
> How did you guys get yours?
> 
> ...


If you have had it for 3 months, then chances are it was already credited when you bought it, look at the window sticker under the options area and would see a credit. If not call your dealership of VW...


----------



## dealpapa (May 3, 2018)

went to dealer today, they said they have a fix for it


change fuse something?


----------



## vdubs kopfschuss GLI (Sep 25, 2014)

dealpapa said:


> went to dealer today, they said they have a fix for it
> 
> 
> change fuse something?


https://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?9259549-Fixing-sunroof-ambient-lighting-yourself


----------



## blackgliguy (May 4, 2004)

Got mine fixed last week at the dealer.


----------



## vdubs kopfschuss GLI (Sep 25, 2014)

blackgliguy said:


> Got mine fixed last week at the dealer.


im debating if i should get mine done or not. 

i will be trading my Tig in for the MK7 GLI, ETA for the car to arrive is 4 weeks now. i can just leave all my issues for them to resolve once its theirs again :laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## gerardrjj (Sep 4, 2014)

I had my recall repair complete at my dealer a few weeks ago, they did whatever they did and updated at least some of the software in the computers, breaking some of the alternate lighting setup I had programmed. And when I say fix, I don't mean disabling the light bar, they installed the fuses so the lights work "safely".

Yesterday I got a letter from VW USA, I thought confirming the fix but instead it's a $150 gift card. The letter says it's an apology for the recall and promising a fix at a later date. Very strange since the fix was not only announced but completed

I saw confusion in this thread earlier, but my letter and the paper to which the card is attached are quite clear: this card is only valid at the VW dealership and cash-back is not an option.

So the short is that the $150 appears to be going out to all effected owners regardless of whether you have or will get the issue addressed at any level.

As a side note, two days ago my car started telling me there's a fault in the auto-headilght control, looking at the central electric module it's reporting an implausible signal so the tech may have broken something or not re-assembled the overhead module correctly after dropping the headliner for the wiring fix, so back to the dealership it will go. The exact reason I never intended them to work on the car at all.


----------



## Vasia01 (Aug 8, 2018)

Now my car has multicolor panoramic sunroof light. Next step - multicolor door light.


----------



## HarryPooter (Mar 21, 2016)

Vasia01 said:


> Now my car has multicolor panoramic sunroof light. Next step - multicolor door light.




Post pictures and not tell us how you did it!? Come on man!


----------



## Vasia01 (Aug 8, 2018)

HarryPooter said:


> Post pictures and not tell us how you did it!? Come on man!


You need change white led to multicolor VAG RGB LED. No need addional wiring.


----------



## HarryPooter (Mar 21, 2016)

Vasia01 said:


> You need change white led to multicolor VAG RGB LED. No need addional wiring.



Oh that definitely helps. Thx 😂😂


----------



## rev18gti (Sep 15, 2002)

Vasia01 said:


> You need change white led to multicolor VAG RGB LED. No need addional wiring.




How about a part number?


----------



## Vasia01 (Aug 8, 2018)

rev18gti said:


> How about a part number?


I used SEAT LEON door RGB led. This is not plug and play. Need mount SEAT RGB led pcb mount to Tiguan sunroof led housing. After coding possible select any color.


----------



## rev18gti (Sep 15, 2002)

Vasia01 said:


> I used SEAT LEON door RGB led. This is not plug and play. Need mount SEAT RGB led pcb mount to Tiguan sunroof led housing. After coding possible select any color.


More details, links or pics would be helpful for the installation, as well as the SEAT part number(s). I can see this being a popular mod - my kids would like it. 


I already have the ambient color choices programmed using OBD11 (30 colors) to change the dash and radio/infotainment head unit colors. Is there anything else involved with coding?


----------



## pillpusher84 (Apr 30, 2015)

rev18gti said:


> More details, links or pics would be helpful for the installation, as well as the SEAT part number(s). I can see this being a popular mod - my kids would like it.
> 
> 
> I already have the ambient color choices programmed using OBD11 (30 colors) to change the dash and radio/infotainment head unit colors. Is there anything else involved with coding?



Can anyone provide info on specifc coding needed to change the ambient lighting LED color coding? I really want red ambient lighting instead of plain white on my 2018 Tiguan SEL-P R-Line

I don't have OBD-Eleven. I have a Ross-Tech Hex-Net device with VCDS. Assuming these can be coded in adaptation channels, etc?


----------



## Vasia01 (Aug 8, 2018)

pillpusher84 said:


> Can anyone provide info on specifc coding needed to change the ambient lighting LED color coding? I really want red ambient lighting instead of plain white on my 2018 Tiguan SEL-P R-Line
> 
> I don't have OBD-Eleven. I have a Ross-Tech Hex-Net device with VCDS. Assuming these can be coded in adaptation channels, etc?


Tiguan has only single color WHITE LED.


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

Vasia01 said:


> Tiguan has only single color WHITE LED.


Might not be true. 

I just had my sunroof ambient lighting recall done today. When the service guy reflashed the CCM with the update he saw through the vented sunroof glass the lights blink 3 different colors before turning off. When he turned them on with the headlight switch they just come on white, but there must be something in the coding to adjust the RGB for it.


----------



## Vasia01 (Aug 8, 2018)

Savvv said:


> Might not be true.
> 
> I just had my sunroof ambient lighting recall done today. When the service guy reflashed the CCM with the update he saw through the vented sunroof glass the lights blink 3 different colors before turning off. When he turned them on with the headlight switch they just come on white, but there must be something in the coding to adjust the RGB for it.


NO, Tiguan has only WHITE single color. 100%


----------



## HarryPooter (Mar 21, 2016)

Any chance you can get us the part numbers?





Vasia01 said:


> I used SEAT LEON door RGB led. This is not plug and play. Need mount SEAT RGB led pcb mount to Tiguan sunroof led housing. After coding possible select any color.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Vasia01 said:


> I used SEAT LEON door RGB led. This is not plug and play. Need mount SEAT RGB led pcb mount to Tiguan sunroof led housing. After coding possible select any color.


How did you go about getting the ambient lighting colors show up in your MIB? I have access to VCDS. 


Sent while on the run


----------



## Vasia01 (Aug 8, 2018)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> How did you go about getting the ambient lighting colors show up in your MIB? I have access to VCDS.
> 
> 
> Sent while on the run


adaptation for ODIS.

09 -> sec. access 31347 -> adaptation:

[VN]_Interior_light_lamp_configuration:
[LO]_Ambientemenue mit globalem aus: [VN]_active
[LO]_Ambientemenue mit alle Zonen: [VN]_active

[VN]_Interior_light_2nd_generation:
[LO]_Instrumententafelbeleuchtung mehrfarbig: [VN]_active

[VN]_Interior_light_lamp_configuration:
[LO]_Ambient_Farbliste_HMI: [VN]_active
[
VN]_Ambience_lightning_color_list: or Ambientelicht Farbliste
[LO]_Rotwert Farbe 1: 217
[LO]_Gruenwert Farbe 1: 221
[LO]_Blauwert Farbe 1: 235
[LO]_Rotwert Farbe 2: 169
[LO]_Gruenwert Farbe 2: 169
[LO]_Blauwert Farbe 2: 169
[LO]_Rotwert Farbe 3: 253
[LO]_Gruenwert Farbe 3: 108
[LO]_Blauwert Farbe 3: 55
[LO]_Rotwert Farbe 4: 242
[LO]_Gruenwert Farbe 4: 0
[LO]_Blauwert Farbe 4: 40
[LO]_Rotwert Farbe 5: 254
[LO]_Gruenwert Farbe 5: 88
[LO]_Blauwert Farbe 5: 240
[LO]_Rotwert Farbe 6: 124
[LO]_Gruenwert Farbe 6: 63
[LO]_Blauwert Farbe 6: 190
[LO]_Rotwert Farbe 7: 0
[LO]_Gruenwert Farbe 7: 102
[LO]_Blauwert Farbe 7: 255
[LO]_Rotwert Farbe 8: 0
[LO]_Gruenwert Farbe 8: 204
[LO]_Blauwert Farbe 8: 255
[LO]_Rotwert Farbe 9: 0
[LO]_Gruenwert Farbe 9: 204
[LO]_Blauwert Farbe 9: 0
[LO]_Rotwert Farbe 10: 136
[LO]_Gruenwert Farbe 10: 255
[LO]_Blauwert Farbe 10: 57


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Vasia01 said:


> adaptation for ODIS.
> 
> 09 -> sec. access 31347 -> adaptation:
> 
> ...


Awesome! Thank you!


Sent while on the run


----------



## martiansoldier (Feb 20, 2011)

Vasia01 said:


> adaptation for ODIS.
> 
> 09 -> sec. access 31347 -> adaptation:
> 
> ...





Reihenmotor5 said:


> Awesome! Thank you!
> 
> 
> Sent while on the run


@Reihenmotor5, were you able to enable colored ambient lighting on the sunroof and door panels with the above coding?


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

martiansoldier said:


> @Reihenmotor5, were you able to enable colored ambient lighting on the sunroof and door panels with the above coding?


No, the LED lights in the Tiguan are white not multicolored. Looks like some people have retrofitted LED bars from other VW vehicles to make it work in the NA Tiguan. I want to say someone got LED multicolor bars from a Skoda?


Sent while on the run


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

I think the “gold” color used by default in the AID is actual goldenrod when I look at that color. Would like to program that back in my 3rd slot of my ten. Will test either tonight or tomorrow. 


Sent while on the run


----------



## rev18gti (Sep 15, 2002)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> No, the LED lights in the Tiguan are white not multicolored. Looks like some people have retrofitted LED bars from other VW vehicles to make it work in the NA Tiguan. I want to say someone got LED multicolor bars from a Skoda?
> 
> 
> Sent while on the run


Yes, someone posted their mod using a Skoda LED but gave us little information otherwise. Why post a cool mod if you're not going to help anyone on an enthusiast site?

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

rev18gti said:


> Yes, someone posted their mod using a Skoda LED but gave us little information otherwise. Why post a cool mod if you're not going to help anyone on an enthusiast site?


Kinda like when I custom fit 19” E46 M3 wheels on my Mk4 GLI and wouldn’t tell anyone how :laugh: I remember some Mk4 kid made a thread specifically to bash me for not telling him.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Savvv said:


> Kinda like when I custom fit 19” E46 M3 wheels on my Mk4 GLI and wouldn’t tell anyone how :laugh: I remember some Mk4 kid made a thread specifically to bash me for not telling him.


Brutal


Sent while on the run


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

My goal is to get the Pano LEDs working here in a couple of weeks. Got all the parts and steps to do it, just need to find time. Plus this heat wave is a scorcher. 


Sent while on the run


----------



## Fab27 (Aug 16, 2019)

Yes it work but they are always on and dont have option appear in m'y radio 
Someone have idea









Vasia01 said:


> My dealer disable
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

